# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Syndroom van Lowe

## suzan1981

Hallo

Kan iemand mij meer vertellen over Syndroom van Lowe

De artsen weten het nog niet zeker maar de artsen denken dat mijn zoontje van 8 maanden deze ziekte heefte

gr suzan

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo suzan,

Heb je inmiddels al zekerheid?
Ik had zelf nog nooit van dit syndroom gehoort, dus ik ben op zoek gegaan naar informatie, er was niet heel veel in het nederlands over te vinden, behalve dat het een erfelijke en ernstige stofwisselingsziekte is die gepaard gaat met afwijkingen aan de ogen, zwakbegaafdheid en een afwijking in de nierfunctie (dokterdokter.nl)
Ik zal de engelstalige links eens gaan lezen en vertalen, want ik wordt weinig wijzer van de NLse links. 
Heel erg veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

----------

